# The Butcher Shoppe



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Got some Prime Cut Ribeyes from The Butcher Shoppe on Fairfield today. Wow. Did not post pics, did not want to make others hungry or envious. What a great place, nice people, and great products. We need to support local folks who do an outstanding job. If you need any type of meat, give them a shot, it is worth the drive.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I stopped by there today and picked up some chicken to grill... I have been getting meat from the Butcher Shoppe for a couple years now...You are right. Great people and great meats. Always eager to help with any questions.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Been there,when I've been on that side of town..I agree with the above.!


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Great guys that also process wild game steaks are awsome usually get my filet mingon from there.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

Where on Fairfield?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Where on Fairfield?


NW corner of Fairfield and Lillian


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

They process my hogs and deer!! Great guys,quality food and service!!


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks. Now I know where to get my next brisket from.


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

He had whole briskets, or packers. Will for sure get my next one there.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

By chance, do you know of the price/pound for the brisket?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's his link.
http://mybutchershoppe.com/


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Here's his link.
> http://mybutchershoppe.com/


That's for a place in Chambersburg, PA


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I have been getting my meats there for sometime now. Go visit and your right, those ribeyes are outstanding!!!!!


----------

